# My Villager Tier List



## Frequency (May 6, 2020)

I have finally done it, created my own villager tier list. It took me about 2-3 days to finish it, but finally, here it is.
This is a tier list purely based on how they look to me. I've avoided bias when creating this tier list (which was pretty difficult at times).
I know there's going to be a lot of disagreements and agreements, but I wanted to share because of that. I thought it would be interesting to have a discussion about my thoughts on them between you and I. If you wonder why I think a certain villager is in a specific tier, I could probably give a reason as I had to go through every single one individually to decide where they go.

All villagers in this tier list are in alphabetical order.

*My Tier Perspective*​S: Basically no flaws in their design
A: Slight flaw, almost perfect
B: I like their design, but not good enough to be an A or S
C: Neutral feeling, not really leaning one way or the other
D: There's just something off about their design that makes me not like it
E: Ugly, but not ugly enough to be an F
F: Pure ugly, don't like anything about their design at all

If you'd like to do this yourself, you can download the files here, which include an empty template that I've created.​


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

can’t believe you’d do bertha, julia, lyman, carmen, deirdre, moe, hazel and puddles like that


----------

